# Erste Beta Verion von Windows 7 schon ab Dezember?



## Overlocked (12. September 2008)

*Die Ära Vista scheint bald vorbei zu sein, denn in ihrem Blog hat  Microsoft Insiderin Mary-Jo Foley eine erste Beta Version des Windows 7 schon für Dezember 2008 angekündigt.*

Es scheint eine kleine Sensation zu sein, denn Microsoft hatte noch nichts weiteres dazu verlauten lassen. Die gut Informierte Mary-Jo Foley sagte unter anderem in ihrem Blog auch, dass Microsoft schon Tester für die Beta Version im Internet sucht. In Internen Kreisen werde sogar schon zur Zeit die Testversion Milestone 1 und 2 genutzt. Die erste Beta Verison solle dann unter Milestone 3 laufen. Microsoft denke auch über radikale Änderungen nach, zum Beispiel die des Datei Managment. So soll das neue Windows inovativer werden. Auf der PDC soll es dann mehr Informationen seitens Microsoft geben.

(Quellen: t-online / ZD Net)


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. September 2008)

Das heißt garnichts...

Die ersten Betas von Vista waren auch schon recht früh verfügbar, wanns erschienen ist, wissen wir ja alle...


----------



## emmaspapa (12. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das heißt garnichts...
> 
> Die ersten Betas von Vista waren auch schon recht früh verfügbar, wanns erschienen ist, wissen wir ja alle...


 

jau, der offizielle Plan sieht immer noch Ende 2009 als Termin vor.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. September 2008)

Und der Offizielle Plan sah Vista für 2005 vor 

Heißt, wir haben hier noch etwas zeit


----------



## riedochs (12. September 2008)

MS wird sich diesmal wohl eher beeilen. Viele Firmen stellen ja nicht auf Vista um, da muss MS was tun.


----------



## push@max (12. September 2008)

ich werde die Version dann mal testen...ich erhoffe mir eigentlich nur mehr Speed!


----------



## riedochs (12. September 2008)

Die sollen endlich mal den alten DOS Kram und den auf NT 4.0 basierenden Kernel rauswerfen. Dann wuerde aus Windows auch mal was Anstaendiges werden.


----------



## DerZwerg (14. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die sollen endlich mal den alten DOS Kram und den auf NT 4.0 basierenden Kernel rauswerfen. Dann wuerde aus Windows auch mal was Anstaendiges werden.



die wollen doch sowieso auf nem ganz neuen kernel aufbauen und alle anwendungen die für vista oder älter waren doch virtuell ausführen oder lieg ich da irgendwie falsch


----------



## riedochs (14. September 2008)

DerZwerg schrieb:


> die wollen doch sowieso auf nem ganz neuen kernel aufbauen und alle anwendungen die für vista oder älter waren doch virtuell ausführen oder lieg ich da irgendwie falsch



Zumindest wäre es der richtige Weg. Selbst der Vista Kernel ist tief im innersten noch NT4 von 1996. Das ist mit ein Grund warum es immer wieder Probleme gibt.


----------



## push@max (14. September 2008)

Microsoft muss dringend etwas an Windows 7 ändern, aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass Unternehmen zusätzlich Geld ausgeben, damit eine XP-Downgrade Version mitgeliefert wird.

Und weltweit findet Vista ebenfalls keinen reißenden Absatz.

Ich würde XP einfach weiterentwickeln, weil es eine sehr gute und beliebte Basis ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2008)

WArum XP als Basis nehmen?!
Man hat doch das wesentlich bessere und weiterentwickelte Vista, auf dem man aufbauen kann...

Ich versteh auch nicht die ganzen Kritiken daran, das meiste kommt von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben und sich nur gegen neues sträuben...

Einen wirklichen Grund gegen Vista gibts nämlich nicht...


----------



## cyberghoul (14. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> WArum XP als Basis nehmen?!
> Man hat doch das wesentlich bessere und weiterentwickelte Vista, auf dem man aufbauen kann...
> 
> Ich versteh auch nicht die ganzen Kritiken daran, das meiste kommt von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben und sich nur gegen neues sträuben...
> ...



doch die geschwindigkeit...

und zum thema benutzerkontensteuerung und ewiges nachfragen sag ich mal besser nichts...


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2008)

cyberghoul schrieb:


> doch die geschwindigkeit...


Blödes ARgument...
Schonmal mit Server 2008 gearbeitet?
Nein??

Sorry, aber du solltest dich mal besser informieren!


cyberghoul schrieb:


> und zum thema benutzerkontensteuerung und ewiges nachfragen sag ich mal besser nichts...


Ja und das hat natürlich M$ verbockt, weil sie es gewagt haben, mit OSX und Linux gleichzuziehen 

Das hier die Softwarehersteller das eigentlichv erbockt haben, wird ja gerne ignoriert...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. September 2008)

cyberghoul schrieb:


> doch die geschwindigkeit...
> 
> und zum thema benutzerkontensteuerung und ewiges nachfragen sag ich mal besser nichts...


Geschwindigkeit ist relativ, und kann optimiert werden.
Die Benutzerkontensteuerung kann deaktiviert werden. Oder man benutzt gleich das Administrator-Konto.
Also, wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## push@max (14. September 2008)

Leider hat noch nicht jeder genügend Arbeitsspeicher und CPU-Leistung, evtl. auch Grafikleistung um auf dem gleichen Level (Geschwindigkeit) zu arbeiten, wie unter XP.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum alle Firmen noch auf XP setzen wollen.

ich habe den Vergleich zwischen XP und Vista auf meinem PC und Notebook , mit meiner Hardware merke ich die Unterschiede deutlich. Wenn man einen leistungsstarken PC hat, merkt man das vielleicht nicht mehr.

Den Windows Server 2008 hab ich auch, da gebe ich dir Recht, er ist schnell, allerdings sind viele leistungsfressende Spielereien auch ausgeschaltet, weil man sie auf dem Server nicht braucht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Leider hat noch nicht jeder genügend Arbeitsspeicher und CPU-Leistung, evtl. auch Grafikleistung um auf dem gleichen Level (Geschwindigkeit) zu arbeiten, wie unter XP.


Ja, aber schon ab 1GiB wirds unter Vista recht anständig, hab hier auch kaum Probleme mit dem ollen 866er Pentium 3(!!) unter Vista, immerhin 512MiB RAM...
Es wird hier auch gern übertrieben, zumal man glaubt das Vista langsamer arbeitet!!

Dabei ists allerdings Vista was geschmeidiger läuft, insbesondere wenn man zum Beispiel mal ein Fenster verschiebt, mit Video, sieht man die Vorteile von Vista!
Das geht nämlich so wie mans vermuten würde, Vsync scheint bei Vista always on zu sein...


----------



## Overlocked (14. September 2008)

Einer meiner Gründe, warum ich nicht Vista habe, ist der, dass Vista mit übertakteten Prozessoren überfordert ist und sofort abstürzt, auch wenn ich ihn nur auf 3,2 GHz laufen lasse. Danach kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass ein Treiber daran schuld gewesen sei Ohne mich. Wenn Microsoft einen USB Stick großen Kernel rausbringt, dann können wir weiter reden


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2008)

LOL, was das denn für ein bescheuertes ARgument?!

Sorry, aber schonmal dran gedacht, das der Prozessor nicht stabil arbeitet, wenn er bei Vista abstürzt und [highlight]nicht Vista sondern der Prozessor selbst schuld ist[/highlight]?!
Solangsam wirds echt lächerlich...

Außerdem, lieber Herr Overclocked, wie erklären Sie sich denn, das mein Vista (zugegeben, 32bit atm) auf meinem auf 3GHz übertakteten Athlon x2 keine Probleme macht?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overlocked (14. September 2008)

JA ne ist klar. Das ist kein bescheuertes Argument, sondern ein gutes. Der CPU ist zu 100% primestable. Danke DFI. Das die Mühle abstürzt ist einfach nur Pfusch von Microsoft. Selbst bei meiner Schwester (unübertakteter CPU) schmeißt das System manchmal das Handtuch, obwohl nur eine mickrige DVD gelaufen ist. Vista ist und bleibt mir unsympathisch.

edit: Das ist wohl wieder sehr CPU spezifisch und mit 1,52 Volt würde ich das auch schaffen. Aber ich geh selten dauerhaft über die 1,4... abgesehen davon, dass mein Q6600 65nm ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2008)

Nein, das ist wirklich so, wenns abschmiert, wenn du übertaktest, bist du zu weit gegangen, deinen Prime Wert kannst hier an die Tafel schreiben, der ist rein garnix wert!

Und andere Leute meinten, das es 'nen Wunder wäre, wenn dein Q6600 mit 3,2GHz stabil laufen würde...
Also mit diesem Thema solltest du dich mal _dringendst beschäftigen_.
Und ich bezweifle auch, das du auch nur in der Lage sein wirst, Aquanox 2 zu starten, mit deiner ÜBertakteten CPU...


----------



## Overlocked (14. September 2008)

Hast du meinen CPU- nein, also kannst du das nicht sagen, außerdem ist das eine Geschmackssache mit Vista. Es ist und bleibt umständlich und aufgeblasen. Ich bin glaube auch nicht der einzige. Außerdem benutzt du sicherlich eine 64 bit System...


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2008)

Ich kann es sehrwohl sagen, da ich weiß, das das an der CPU oder dem Speicher liegt und nicht an Vista!

M$ kann ja wohl kaum was dafür, wenn du deine CPU außerhalb der Spezifikation betreibst und es dann nicht geht.
Insbesondere im 64bit Mode haben die Intels arge Probleme zu deutsch: da steigen sie weit früher aus als unter 32bit!!

Und wenns mit Übertakteter Hardware abschmiert, liegts an der Hardware und nicht der Software, sollte eigentlich verständlich sein...


----------



## Overlocked (14. September 2008)

Vista trägt einen Großteil bei, außerdem warum geht es dann unter XP? Ich hatte auch gesagt, dass das System meiner Sister auch beim Standardtakt öfters mit den kuriosesten Fehlermeldungen den Löffel abgibt.


----------



## Kovsk (14. September 2008)

Stefan hat mich eben im ICQ schon drauf angesprochen.

Das die CPU unter Vista nicht mehr stabiel ist, hat 0 mit Vista zu teuen. Ich selbst nutze meinen E8600@4,5GHz in Vista. Vollkommen stabil. Auch noch mehr MHz sind kein Problem, z.B. wenn man CFX bencht, dies geht ja nur unter Vista. Hierbei bewegen wir uns dann on LN2 mit E8600er bei über 6GHz, und können die selbten Taktraten fahren wie unter XP 

Mfg


----------



## Overlocked (14. September 2008)

Mir tut es leid, aber ich kann nur das sagen, was ich selbst in Erfahrung gebracht habe. Selbst auf 2,4 GHz ist manchmal fine. Das liegt wohl kaum alleine am CPU. Manchmal kann ich stundenlang benchen oder gamen und beim anderen mal stürzt er sofort nach dem Boot ab


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2008)

@Overclocked

Wieviele Hinweise brauchst du noch, das deine Hardware überm Limit läuft und nicht stabil ist?!
Wieviele Leute müssen hier noch posten, das hier ein Picnic vorliegt und das Problem nicht an Vista liegt?!

Ganz ab davon: hast ein 64bit Vista versucht oder ein 32bit Vista?!
Wie ich oben schrieb, gehen die C2D unter 32bit OSsen höher als unter 64bittigen...


----------



## Overlocked (14. September 2008)

64 bit Beta. Aber es liegt nicht immer ALLEINE am CPU.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2008)

Doch, tut es, hier!
Gut, der Speicher könnte auch der Übeltäter sein.

Dennoch ist die CPU Schuld das du nicht so hoch kommen kannst und unter 64bit wird die halt mehr belastet, so dass man hier eher Fehler findet als unter 32bit.

_aber das schrieb ich schon weiter oben, das die C2D unter 64bit nicht so gut gehen wie unter 32bit Umgebungen_.
Musst auch mal lesen was ich schreib!


----------



## Overlocked (14. September 2008)

Ja das meinte ich ja. Ich lese ALLES. Das meinte ich ja, dass ich nicht über 3,2 GHz komme. Ich kann das ganze mal unter 32 bit versuchen Später einmal.


----------



## xTc (14. September 2008)

Joa, ich bin mal gespannt ob die erste Beta wirklich im Dezember kommt.

Ich hoffe des eine öffentliche Beta wird.


----------



## olsystems (14. September 2008)

Also bis jezt gab es keine Probleme mi OC unter Vista bei mir, aber man lernz nie aus .

Aber die sollten bei Seven lieber den Server Core nehmen als weiter am Vista Core rum zu basteln.
Der Server ist um ein einiges schneller als der Vista Kernel.

LG
olsystems


----------



## kays (14. September 2008)

Brauch ich mir wohl doch kein Vista kaufen wenn Win 7 bald kommt 

Jedes nicht gekaufte Windows ist ein gutes Windows.


----------



## push@max (14. September 2008)

olsystems schrieb:


> Aber die sollten bei Seven lieber den Server Core nehmen als weiter am Vista Core rum zu basteln.
> Der Server ist um ein einiges schneller als der Vista Kernel.



Der Server-Kernel wurde auch ein Jahr länger entwickelt als Vista, allerdings wurde das Design auch deaktiviert.


----------



## olsystems (14. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Der Server-Kernel wurde auch ein Jahr länger entwickelt als Vista, allerdings wurde das Design auch deaktiviert.



Dann schaltet man den Designdienst wieder ein, der is nämlich nur in den Diensten Deaktiviert.

LG
olsystems


----------



## Overlocked (14. September 2008)

Hier mal der ein Auszug aus geizhals: LINK Kann mir jemd. erklären, was der Unterschied zwischen der 4000€ Version und der 90€ Version ist, bzw. der für 20€, außer den CALs? Und ob einem das so viel wert ist. Kostet immerhin mehr als das normale Vista.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2008)

Steht doch bei, das sind CALs -> Client Acces License.

Erst die für ~270€(!) ist die Vollversion.


----------



## CyLord (15. September 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> 64 bit Beta. Aber es liegt nicht immer ALLEINE am CPU.



Wer das mit einer Beta-Version testet, der muss damit rechnen. Es ist aber allseits bekannt, dass eine 64bit-Version, einen Prozessor in den einzelnen Bestandteilen schon insgesamt mehr auslasten kann. Die Theorie ist da schon etwas schwieriger, als nur ein Primetest durchzuführen.


----------



## Overlocked (15. September 2008)

oder man kompliert einen Linux kernel^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> oder man komprimiert einen Linux kernel^^



Warum soll ich den Kernel komprimieren wollen, wenn ich ihn benutzen will?!
Das widerspricht sich irgendwie...


----------



## riedochs (15. September 2008)

Ich denke es soll kompiliert heissen. Naja, ein kernel ist da nicht wirklich die Herausforderung, eher KDE.


----------



## killer89 (15. September 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Brauch ich mir wohl doch kein Vista kaufen wenn Win 7 bald kommt
> 
> Jedes nicht gekaufte Windows ist ein gutes Windows.


Dem schließe ich mich an ^^, wäre aber schon schön, wenn endlich was nach Vista rauskommt, bin da bisher auch nich begeistert von dem, was ich bisher gesehen hab... naja is halt wie der Umstieg von Win98 auf XP... 

@Overlocked: es heißt *die CPU!* Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs, wenn man der CPU oder das CPU die ganze Zeit liest...

MfG


----------



## Overlocked (17. September 2008)

*Du kannst alles sagen*! Im englischen heißt es "The CPU" und wer ansatzweise Englisch kann, der weiß, dass "The" alles heißen kann (der, die, das), also gibt es keine korrekte Antwort!


----------



## killer89 (18. September 2008)

CPU = Central Processing Unit = Einheit, Artikel *die* wer ansatzweise Deutsch kann, der weiß, dass es *die Einheit* heißt 

MfG


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. September 2008)

Was in die Englische stehen tut, nix Relevant für Deutsch sein tut, dass da nur geben tut Artikel einen, nicht relevant für Deutsche Sprache sein tut.

Von daher kann ich killer89 nur zustimmen, es heißt [highlight]die CPU[/highlight], sie ist weiblich.
Warum, ist egal, was du, lieber Overclocked, zu akzeptieren hast, ist dass es so ist und es im Deutschen sprachgebrauch so verwendet wird.

Da kannst dich auch noch dagegen sträuben und im dreieck springen, das ändert nichts am Faktum, das es *die CPU* heißt und nicht der CPU oder das CPU.

Wenn du Newsschreiber sein willst, solltest dich mal um eine einigermaßen korrekte Rechtschreibung bemühen und auch nicht gleich pampig werden, wenn du Mist gebaut hast.

Den Spruch Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung, wirst sicherlich kennen, oder?!

Deine Argumentation, dass "the alles sein kann" trifft nur auf das Übertagen vom Deutschen ins Englische zu, nicht aber umgekehrt...

And if yo might think that I'm not able to use the english language, than you might be wrong...


----------



## thunderbird2 (18. September 2008)

Ach Jungs, und wenn Ihr noch so sehr recht habt - lasst Euch doch nicht auf eine solche Weise provozieren. Vor allem nachdem das ganze nun rein gar nix mehr mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Fehlt nur noch dass hier wieder AMD vs Intel und NVIDIA vs ATI/AMD diskutiert wird.

Wenn er Vista nicht mag dann soll er`s eben bleiben lassen. Ich bin auch kein Vista-Fan, da mein XP sauber läuft und ich die Verbesserungen nicht wirklich brauche. Deswegen ist es allerdings noch lange nicht schlecht.
Wir können XP im 32Bit-Modus ja auch nicht vorwerfen dass es keine 4GB adressieren kann, war damals halt auch noch nicht Anforderungsstandart.

Welche Fremdsprachen auch immer jemand anziehen mag um seine Deutsche Grammatik zu beschreiben - es wird immer Unsinn bleiben. Die Keilschrift hatte gar keine Artikel, was aber wurscht ist - wir reden hier von Deutsch im 21. Jahrhundert.

*Mehr gibt es zu diesem Thema nicht zu sagen !*

Back to Topic:

Bei einer frühen Beta von Windows 7 wäre ich sehr froh. Je früher die das testen beginnen, umso eher kommt am Ende auch was vernünftiges dabei raus. Negative Beispiele für nicht fertig-getestete Software gibt es auf dem Spielemarkt ja genügend. Vor allem möchte ich sehen wie die Sache mit den Urheberschutzrechten implementiert wird. Da könnten noch etwaige Probleme auf die Benutzer zukommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. September 2008)

thunderbird2 schrieb:


> Wenn er Vista nicht mag dann soll er`s eben bleiben lassen.


Genau, aber dieses rumgeflame von wegen Windows NT 6.0 wäre instabil, schlecht und da läuft ja eh nix drauf, nervt solangsam, zumal meist auch irgendwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen wird, um mal was gegen Vista sagen zu können...

Meist kommt was gegen Vista von Leuten, die  sich keine eigene Meinung über Vista gebildet haben...

SO schlecht ists nämlich nicht, UAC nervt zwar (das kann man aber abschalten) und einige Hersteller sind immer noch zu blöde, Spiele aufn Markt zu bringen, die unter 64bit OSsen läuft...


----------



## AndreasMarkert (23. September 2008)

Das wäre ja mal was ganz neues bei MS in Sachen Termineinhaltung.
Vista SB-Edition Nutzer werden dann sicher Probleme beim Upgrade bekommen, oder?


----------



## push@max (23. September 2008)

Die News verdichten sich auf einen Release der Beta auf dieses Jahr. Ob das genung Zeit war...


----------



## emmaspapa (23. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich würde XP einfach weiterentwickeln, weil es eine sehr gute und beliebte Basis ist.


 
Irgendwann kann man nicht mehr weiterentwickeln. Das hat man schon am Trabbi mit VW Motor gesehen. Wenn die Basis die gleiche bleibt, nützt eine Modernisierung der anderen Bestandteile nur wenig. Und Dos und Co. sollten nun wirklich langsam mal weg.


----------



## Overlocked (23. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was in die Englische stehen tut, nix Relevant für Deutsch sein tut, dass da nur geben tut Artikel einen, nicht relevant für Deutsche Sprache sein tut.
> 
> Von daher kann ich killer89 nur zustimmen, es heißt [highlight]die CPU[/highlight], sie ist weiblich.
> Warum, ist egal, was du, lieber Overclocked, zu akzeptieren hast, ist dass es so ist und es im Deutschen sprachgebrauch so verwendet wird.
> ...



Oja, jetzt kommts. Woher willst DU wissen, wie was richtig geschrieben wird, ich glaube nicht, dass das Wort CPU in irgendeiner Weise im Duden steht? Du bist auch nicht all wissend! Ach übrigens mein Rechtschreibprogramm sagt, dass alles geht... Wenn man mal in GUTES DEUTSCH übersetzt, dann heißt es DER HAUPTPROZESSOR! CPU ist wieder so ein eingedeutschtes Wort. Kann ja ab jetzt DIE oder THE schreiben^^

Mittlerweile habe ich auch Vista auf meiner Platte und muss sagen, dass die Final Vision ganz nett ist. Einmal hat das System zwar Probleme beim hochfahren gemacht, aber sonst geht es jetzt.


----------



## CiSaR (23. September 2008)

Ich hab schon die Alpha von Windows 7! Sie heißt Windows Vista.


----------



## TheRealBecks (24. September 2008)

Ist ja schrecklich, wenn man das Gelaber über DIE CPU liest^^ Hier mal ein paar korrekte Beispiele aus den Weiten des Internets:
Hauptprozessor ? Wikipedia : "Im nächsten Schritt passte die CPU auf eine einzelne Platine..."
CPU - Hardware-Fachbegriffe Online Lexikon : "Eine Zentraleinheit oder die CPU (für englisch Central Processing Unit, wörtlich Zentrale Verarbeitungseinheit), im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch oft auch nur als Prozessor bezeichnet, ist das "Herz" eines Rechners."

Fertig jetzt hier; 'CPU' ist weiblich! 

Btt: Dann wird das ja 2010 was mit dem Vista-Nachfolger, oder? Vielleicht halten sie ja dieses Mal den Termin...^^ Bin generell gespannt, wie sich die Leistung verbessern (?) wird, denn davon kann man ja nie genug haben


----------



## Triple-Y (24. September 2008)

lol, ein Thema über das ich oft nachdachte und mir immer schlecht wurde wenn ich "der CPU" lass ^^ 
es lebe DIE CPU ^^


----------



## Progs-ID (24. September 2008)

Ich behalte Windows XP weiterhin zum zocken.
Zum arbeiten steige ich vielleicht bald auf ein anderes BS um.
Eine Frage nebenbei:
Weiß vielleicht einer, ob die Kompatiblitätsprobleme mit Apple und Microsoft aus der Welt sind?
Da gab es am Anfang Probleme mit iPods und Windows Vista.
Habe mich seit dem Erscheinen nicht mehr richtig mit Vista beschäftigt.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (24. September 2008)

also ich würde sagen DIE CPU. klingt auch besser.
bei all der brachialen  grafikleistung und denn fetten gigabytes an festplatten speicher darf man doch das als  herz des PC's ruhig es als "weiblich" bezeichen dürfen  *"DIE CPU*" 

und ich habe vista 32bit seit mittlerweile einem jahr. und finde es um ehrlich zu sein. viel besser wie xp. komme super damit klar. und da ich auch keine exoten hardware oder software benutze, läuft auch alles. für die leute noch mal die wegen treiber meckern. wobei das mittlerweile auch kein thema mehr sein dürfte oder.

und ich warte einfach mal auf das neue Windoof ab ähm Windows natürlich


----------

